# Help From The Forum; Avet vs. Accurate Reels



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

One of our readers on our newspaper outdoors page down here in Florida sent me an email soliciting advice on whether to buy an Avet or an Accurate reel. 

I have no experience with either brand so I will defer to some of the experts here.

I was hoping some of you all here could give some advice and I'll send him the link to this topic on the forum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I would definately go Accurate. Dont have one, but my buddy does and it is an absolute tank. But for surf fishing i would go with an avet sx


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I just started throwing conventionals with a Avet SX MC. I dont know how you can go wrong with an Avet (MC or not!). How they sell for the low price they do I will never understand. Hell, they machine the things from a 5# block of 6061 Aluminum!!! I love mine. I cannot wait to get used to casting better so I can step down the MC (level 3 now).


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Snooke,
Zero knowledge of the Accurates.
I Luuuuuvvvvve my Avet SX MC 5:3. 
I've got it on a 12' Century that I use up to 5oz, but I know guys here that use them up to their heavers for Drum and will tell you the same thing.
*More details on what your guy is going to want to use it for will probably bring out more opinions from the Reel Gurus.*
I was initially very hesitant to even give them a try, mostly due to their severe industrial design and feel... Holding one is the polar opposite of holding an Abu 6500 in your hands...
But after a couple of throws that felt like sheer butter cream flowing off of the spool, in an ultra-controlable fashion, and reeling in through the same smooth as silk feeling, I was convinced.
Will they chase away my beloved Abus?
No.
Will one always be on a rod in a spike in front of me on the beach? 
Yes.
I am having a 3-6oz 13'6" CTS built specifically for one right now, and expect it may become my go-to long-range Pompano/Whiting setup.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

The Accurate might be a better boat rod but for Surf fishing ie. casting, the Avet is the way to go. I use 2 SX's for throwing bait on my Saltiga Ballistic 33's. I have a lot of surf gear but this combo is by far the one I use most.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I love my Avets. The raptor versions of the Avets, although I have not tried them, are probably better for comparison to the Accurate because of the dual drag.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

jamesvafisher said:


> I would definately go Accurate. Dont have one, but my buddy does and it is an absolute tank. But for surf fishing i would go with an avet sx


For being funny... 8/10
For saying alot without saying anything... 8/10
For someone who ought to run for an office.... 10/10


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

AKrichard said:


> For being funny... 8/10
> For saying alot without saying anything... 8/10
> For someone who ought to run for an office.... 10/10


Now that's funny right there!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

AKrichard said:


> For being funny... 8/10
> For saying alot without saying anything... 8/10
> For someone who ought to run for an office.... 10/10


Huh?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

This is what the reader said when I asked what type of fishing he was going to do. 

"As to what type of fishing I do I would say I do all but, surf fishing. I plan to fish from the Venice Pier, the South Jetty, and also offshore, deep sea as well." 

I have a feeling this reader is on the young side and may be quite the novice. So please be kind and remember everyone has to start out somewhere.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Snook, Here is my 2 cents on it. When the Accurates were initially introduced they were far and away the most superior reels designed and USA built at the time. Circa early to mid 90s.[I think] The originals were simplistic and built like tanks being advertised as the frontrunner for the braid craze. Avets were another later California start up that has since found a niche and continues to refine their models with magnets and other innovations. The main early beef on Avet was that the primitive models were uncontrollable and had sticky drags and to top it had ****ty customer service. I am not an avet man so I don't know what improvements have been made outside of the advertised new models they keep coming out with. IE different drags,ratios, 2-speed models etc. Also don't know if the service side of Avet has improved in their existence. 
What I do know: I have owned several Accurate Boss Magnums and have been very impressed with them. As mentioned on here they may be better off shore than for the beach. They have an impressive retrieval. The high speed models were 6.1-1 allowing for about a 50 inch per revolution crank, on my model[BX-665 HXW] I have used them for jig setups and also for winding Kites from the beach. Fast enough to skip a 6 oz Hopkins on the surface. The second series of bosses had a cast control which unlike the mags that accompany Penn 525s and any of the mag elites is not a magnet at all but a spool tensioning knob. I recently bought an older 870-XC [same size as a 7500 C3CT ]without the cast control to see if it could be magged, and adapted for surf fishing. I have beeen asking around on some of the tinkerer boards and nobody has ever tried it. One of the modifications that is widely in use is a shaft sleeve that must be machined for exact tolerance. The twin Drag by nature exerts a huge drag pressure for the size of the reel and springs on both ends squeezing inward on the bearings. The installed shaft, Aleviates the inward pressure and allows for tremendous spin times with up to 80 second spin time.
Other notes: The smaller accurates have 7 SS ball bearings and drag washer sets on both ends maybe negating the opportunity to mag the reel like you might the Ambassadeurs. They are not low profile by any means so you need a tall thumb to throw them. I bought mine with the intention of having a backup for my 7500C3CT that would handle three time the drag. On my 1509 Allstar Breakaway with 7 oz and a big bait it throws almost as far as the Ambassadeur and with triple the stopping power.
Older models BX 270XC and 870XC Newer models BX 400 and BX500. 270 and 400 being close to the same size as a 6500 and 870 and 500 being about the same as 7500. Capacity on mine is 300yds of 20 lb mono.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey SnookMook, heres my two cents, If he gets the avet mc, he can do surf fishing, and offshore fishing. Just load it with 50 pd power pro and you will be set to go!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The reader found the info posted here and on a couple of other forums most useful.


----------

